# 3 videos from the bees today, Jan 3, 2016 in Smithfield, VA



## ruthiesbees

Took a couple videos of the bees today through the glass windows since it was too chilly to look inside the boxes. (I really didn't need to since I was just in there last week)

This video is showing a pollen waggle dance. Too many flowers are blooming early, but the 4 week forecast shows the blooms should be fine, which means my bees will be out working them. https://www.facebook.com/topbarbeehive/videos/1257751997584661/?theater

This video is of my caged queen experiment. 2nd Queen is being wintered over in a queenright colony. There was just a thread about this on beesource a few weeks ago
https://www.facebook.com/topbarbeehive/videos/1257755430917651/?video_source=pages_finch_main_video&theater

And this last video is just of a loose cluster of bees inside their nuc. https://www.facebook.com/topbarbeehive/videos/1257745587585302/?theater


----------



## jwcarlson

Always interesting to see how different "winter" is for other members. 
Will be interested to know if that queen makes it.


----------



## GaryG74

Thanks for sharing! It's warmed up to 42F today (the forecast high) so I can only visualize what going on inside my hives. A couple of days ago when it was in the 50s, most of my hives were bringing in pollen about the same color as in the first video.


----------

